

Emacs: Autotetris Mode - signa11
http://nullprogram.com/blog/2014/10/19/

======
josteink
Wow. M-x tetris. How come I never knew about this?

After mentioning this on Freenode #emacs, I was tipped about the following
trick as well: M-x finder-by-keyword and select "games".

This isn't even an easter-egg. This is a basket full of them! Emacs is
_amazing_!

------
stingraycharles
I wonder if anyone remembers the good old days where you could link two
Nintendo Gameboys and play tetris against each other. Now, I wonder if you can
make this AI play against itself, and use machine learning to 'teach' itself
to play best, instead of using a rule-based system like this?

~~~
signa11
> ... good old days where you could link two Nintendo Gameboys and play tetris
> against each other

well, i got pretty close, where i once hooked up a local chat client with
emacs-doctor-mode, and for one of the folks had it take over ;)

